# HAPPY CANADA DAY! What will you be doing today?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Happy Dominion Day to ye olde timers and Happy Canada Day to you all. 

What do you have planned for today?

I will start. I just got back a few mins from spending about almost 2 hours plucking worms off the lawn after I watered it earlier when I was doing lawn patching and overseeding. Got me some fat nightcrawlers. 

I got a mini styrafoam box (like pocket size) packed like sardines full of nightcrawlers and some spare that I ended up just dropping into the container gardens in hopes they will aerate the plants roots and fert it. I plan on checking out the fireworks today and hopefully catch a fish with the worms I caught (catch and release  Unless someone wants to come with me and knows which fish are good for cooking and can cook. I have a field cooking kit on me  ) the last few nights.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im tending to my newly freeswimming German longfin Blue Rams and my new Taiwan Bees.

Keeping everyone happy and fed.....worms


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ill be searching for some electric blue rams up in Scarborough where the Chinese LFS never close


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Kim's Nature had them last week.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*happy canada day*

went to ribfest at kennedy and mcnicol ... Justin trudeau made a guest appearance , wife sang in karaoke contest ...
hope all are having a great day 
cheers 
tom


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

tom g said:


> went to ribfest at kennedy and mcnicol ... Justin trudeau made a guest appearance , wife sang in karaoke contest ...
> hope all are having a great day
> cheers
> tom


What? There was a ribfest there? If I knew I would have been over there. Did they have fireworks at the ribfest? I kept thinking it was only avaliable at the centinenial park area in etobikoe.

Just got back from Mel Lastman Square and thier fireworks there.


----------

